# sleeping pattern 4 12 week old baby.



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Just wondering if you could advise.

My boy is 12 weeks old, He sleeps in his own room in his cot (has done since sunday pof this week) ...

HE IS SLEEPING 10.00PM UNTIL 6/7 AM - Then wakes for a bottle & then goes back down until 10.00am.

I suppose this is brilliant for his age and have no complaints.

The only thing i want to know  is when and how old does he have to be when i get him into a routine.

Ie 9pm - 9am .... or 08.30 until 08.30 .... How do i do that?

Thank You .. Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It sounds as if you have him into a lovely routine!!

He should slowly adjust the times.

He and you are doing really well to have this night time routine  

Jxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

thank you  

Pleased to say i now have Drew into a routine of 8.30/9pm and he goes until 3am then wakes for a 4oz bottle, then goes back down until 9 !!!!!! Yipeeee !!!! 

Im guessing once he starts on solids he will sleep through and miss the mid morning feed?  

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------

